
The Dunning-Kruger effect is (mostly) a statistical artefact - DanBC
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0160289620300271?via%3Dihub#f0005
======
qnsi
Social psychology is one trainwreck.

Almost everything we thoght we learned from it sooner or later does not
replicate

------
DanBC
The full title is "The Dunning-Kruger effect is (mostly) a statistical
artefact: Valid approaches to testing the hypothesis with individual
differences data" which is too long to fit in the title bar.

